# Calamity one year ago



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

One year ago this week I lost my first dog Calamity. We got him in '94 from a family giving away free puppies. Apparently the golden mother mated with the nieghbor's husky and the owner did not want the mutts. He looked just like a white golden except for a couple of brown spots.

He was a "replacement" for out outdoor dog Lady who had recently passed from cancer. I was never really close to Lady, but Calamity was my buddy from the start. I held him on the car ride home and he never left my side for almost thirteen years. Since I did not want him to be scared, I slept on the floor next to his bed for the first couple of nights. Over the summer we developed a great relationship. He would follow me everywhere always ready to play eat or nap with me, whichever was appropriate at the time.

When I went back to school in the fall, he always was in the window saying goodbye and the first to greet me. This continued for almost 14 years. He outlived several other dogs that we owned at the time: Timber (old age), Phantom (hip dyspacia), and Moose (lyme).

I never really noticed that he was aging until the last year or so. He was sleeping a lot longer, and had some trouble getting up the stairs but seemed happy. On that fateful day one year ago, I woke up and he could not use his back legs anymore. but his tail was still working and he was happy to see me as ever. The vet said there was nothing that we could do and had to put him down. It was the most difficult descision I ever made. 

For several months I could not even look at another golden-like dog without welling up until I decided to get another one. On July 14, I picked up 8 week old Pansy. She has been a great part of the healing process and allowed me to get some closure with my beloved friend Calamity. Hopefully she and I will develop the same relationship that I had with Calamity. We are good buddies now, but it will take years to have the same type of thing that I had with Calamity. I can now look at Pansy's quirks and compare them to my old friend. Everything is on track for another great relationship.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a great story! What a great day to bring home your new buddy! That is our Wedding Ann! you are going to have a lot of fun years together!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh these anniverseries can be hard. Your boy was very handsome and his markings beautiful. I know how you are feeling, we had to send our girl to the Bridge almost 1 year ago also, it's so very hard. I'm sure your boy is looking down at you from above with great love for the wonderful life you gave him. I'm glad Pansy has found her way into your heart, I like that name. We got Boomer 5 months after our Daisy left us and he has been the greatest. Take care.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

He was a very hansome man!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss - he looked a very handsome guy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Calamity was a gorgeous dog!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was beautiful,and what a great story. An unwated became a very much wanted. these dogs get into our hearts and even tho they end up at the bridge, they do live in our hearts forever.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was. You were both blessed.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Calamity was beautiful and I can tell much loved. It does take time, but I'm sure Pansy will capture your heart also. What a nice story.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Calamity~Godspeed


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------

